# Angelgeschäfte in NL



## Carphunter52 (2. September 2008)

Hallo ich fahre jetzt en´de September nach Almeren das is ca. 60 Km von Amsterdsam, und ich wollte wissen ob jemand von euch schon mal da in der nähe war vielleicht???


Weiterhin wollte ich wissen ob jemand wüßßte wo dort angelgeschäfte sind für Hilfe wäre ich echt dankbar.

Gruß Carphunter 52


----------



## Carphunter52 (15. September 2008)

*AW: Angelgeschäfte in NL*

Ja da ich bis jetzt ja noch keine resonanz bekommen habe auf meine frage, stelle ich sie mal anderster.

Kennt jemand in der Provinz Nord Holland Angelläden oder vielleicht auch ein paar Seen wo man schön auf Karpfen fischen kann. Den das geht leider net hervor aus der List von viswatern.

Oder habt ihr einen Link wenigstens für mich???????


----------



## jigzzle (15. September 2008)

*AW: Angelgeschäfte in NL*

Moin, 

http://www.hsvog.nl/kca/
hier sind nen paar Karpfen-Spezies von Almere, allerdings alles auf Niederländisch!
Unter Sponsors findest du auch 2 Angelshops in Almere!


----------



## Carphunter52 (15. September 2008)

*AW: Angelgeschäfte in NL*

böse danke das niederländisch is kein prob.

Damit haste mir aufjedenfall schon mal weitergeholfen!!!!!!!!

Gruß Carphunter52


----------



## Benson (15. September 2008)

*AW: Angelgeschäfte in NL*

Hi,

ich war vor zwei Wochen da oben. In Sint Marten im Rijperweg ist ein sehr großes Angelgeschäft mir sehr guter Auswahl! Es sieht von außen sehr unscheinbar aus ist aber innen rießig. Laden heißt Nipro Hengelsport:



Rijperweg 48
                                                         1744 HL Sint Maarten
telefoon: 0226-394055
fax: 0226-390215
website: www.niprohengelsport.nl
e-mail: info@niprohengelsport.nl
 





lohnt sich da mal reinzuschauen.

Viele Grüße
Ben


----------



## Carphunter52 (16. September 2008)

*AW: Angelgeschäfte in NL*

Ben,

weißt ungefähr wie weit das weg ist von Almeren fahre nämlich erst zum zweiten mal dahin.

Das wäre aufjedenfall intressant und würde mir das geschäft gerne mal anschauen!!!!!

Gruß Carphunter


----------



## gimli (16. September 2008)

*AW: Angelgeschäfte in NL*

Das müssten von Almere aus so in etwa 80 – 100 km sein. 

Ob sich das lohnt? #c


----------



## Carphunter52 (16. September 2008)

*AW: Angelgeschäfte in NL*

hmmm is schon weit, aber mal schauen wie lustig ich bin rum zu kurven bei dem 120 Tempo limit.


----------



## gimli (17. September 2008)

*AW: Angelgeschäfte in NL*

Nun ja, das musst du wissen, ob du dir das antust. 

Da sich keiner mehr meldet habe ich dir mal einige örtliche Adressen rausgesucht: :m

Eclips Baitrange
Kleine Wielenpad 6
1317 BH Almere
Tel: 036 8440467

JB Sport Fishing
Twickellaan 11
1333 SG Almere
Tel: 036 8449711 

Shakespeare Europe BV
De Steiger 66
1351 AD Almere
Tel: 036 5474000 

Snoekbaars Hengelsportzaak De
Markerkant 1202/F
1314 AK Almere
Tel: 036 5300383 
http://www.snoekbaars-hengelsport.nl
Openingstijden:
Maandag: 12.00-18.00
Dinsdag: 09.00-18.00
Woensdag: 09.00-18.00
Donderdag: 09.00-21.00
Vrijdag: 09.00-18.00
Zaterdag: 09.00-17.00
Zondag: gesloten

Fish hengelsportartikelen
Kameleonstraat 18
1338HH Almere
Telefoon nummer: +316 30605016
Website: http://www.fish-store.nl

Das erspart dir sicherlich eine stundenlange Anreise.


----------



## Carphunter52 (19. September 2008)

*AW: Angelgeschäfte in NL*

Bedanke mich ganz herzlich bei dir für die Mühen die du dir gemacht hast mit sowas habe ich jetzt gar net gerechnet das ist einfach nur perfekt.

Gruß Carphunter 52


----------

